# New to growing and on a budget



## DrGonzo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi people, hope all's well.

Im looking into starting to grow and have just been reading about the lowrider strain.  Im gonna be growing on a budget and with limited space i.e. a converted wardrobe.  Can you please educate me with your wisdom as to the best way to set this up with regards to equipment needed, costs (if possible) and any hint on growing a nice yeild.

Any advise would be cool as I've been reading a fair bit but this has led me into a state of confusion about what is needed as some seem to think a highly technical or advanced setup is the only way to go.

Obviously i want to get as mush from my grow as possible but would like to know if anyone else grows in a converted wardrobe or similar, what setups you use and any advise you could kindly give.

Thanks for your time and happy growing people.

DrGonzo outta here


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 3, 2005)

You can't "get as much as possible" unless you spend some $$.

The 2 main things you want is
A. light.
I don't know the deminsions of the wardrobe but you need 50 watts HPS per sq/ft (multiply w x l).
It's possible to grow with flo's but you'll get 3 x as much with HPS.  A new 400 watt HPS (bulb, ballast & socket/reflector) costs around $200.00 new and 1/2 that used.  Shop around (google indoor gardening supplies for new, e-bay for used).
B. ventilation.
Go to homedepot and buy a bathroom exhaust fan )approx $13.00), cut a hole in the ceiling of the wardrobe and install it.  Then cut a hole in the wall near the bottom slightly bigger than the exhaust.  That will be your passive intake.

You'll also need potting soil, 1 gal. containers and nutrients.

BUT before you spend a dime on any of that, read a growbook or 2.  A growbook is your most important piece of equipment.  You can buy one or read one free on the internet.  Anything by Ed Rosental is good.


----------



## DrGonzo (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow thanks for the advise, thats really appreciated.  Are there any grow books you can recommend that are written in as close to laymans terms as possible.  I had one once and it was pritty hardcore going into the science of light waves ect.  If not then I will prepare myself for some serious learning but if there is a book that tells you just what you need and if you could recommend it that would be most cool 

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 4, 2005)

Like I said, anything by Ed Rosenthal is good.

The average home grower doesn't need to learn about light waves, you can skip over parts like that.


----------



## DrGonzo (Dec 4, 2005)

many thanks.  I'll let you know how i get on


----------



## Hick (Dec 5, 2005)

"wassup doc?"...heee hee
heres a link to a pretty decent freeby..
http://greenmanspage.com/guides/easyguide.html


----------



## DrGonzo (Dec 5, 2005)

nice1 hick


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's a link to a book written by Ed.  it doesn't have the pictures but it will give you an idea....

http://www.bongload.org/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?board=cultivationcenter;action=display;num=1128542118

Good Luck!!


----------



## jimmy (Dec 5, 2005)

hey dude i was in basically your exact same situation. I see you've gotten alot of advice but if you want advice from someone who was in a similar situation here it is. the Cannabis grow Bible by "Greg Green". It is very simple and clear. as for lights if you cant afford HPS, or if it would get too hot in  that wardrobe with HPS, which it might, i reccomend compact fluorescent grow lights they worked great for me. check www.littlegreenhouse.com  . they've got them cheap i think its the 125 watt ones. you could get two and thats like 15,000 lumens. but be sure to get the mogul adapter or you wont be able to screw it into a light fixture. i guess thats about all i got, the compact fluo's are only like 60 or so bucks a piece. Good luck


----------



## DrGonzo (Dec 7, 2005)

safe people for all the advise.  i can't wait to get growing, gotta get me some reading done first though


----------

